# Britney - by Gainingdane (~BBW, Eating, Denial, ~SWG)



## gainingdane

_~BBW, Eating, Denial, ~SWG _- an oblivious girl enjoys a little too many goodies, with expansive results. 

*Britney
by gainingdane​*
*Introduction*

Britney was a beautiful girl, weighing only 120 pounds, with blond hair and a beautiful white smile. She had small C cup breasts and a small butt with slightly wide hips. She had just finished high school, where she was very popular among both girls and especially the guys. She was locally famous for dating pretty much the entire football team. She also played soccer and was therefore fit and had strong legs. 

Britney was chilling in her pool with her two best friends in the beginning of the summer break before college. Her parents were wealthy and she was a little spoiled, so there was no need for her to get a summer job. As a result she had to do pretty much nothing all summer. Her two best friends were Kari and Sarah, two other pretty girls who also played soccer. Kari was the skinniest of the trio; she only carried 110 pounds on her small frame and had a small B cup. Sarah was the pudgy one, but only in comparison to the other two girls, weighing 135 pounds and having an expressive D cup to get the guys attention. It also made sure that no one would notice the small little belly she carried around. 

Suddenly they heard something.

"What was that?" Kari said.

"I think it was my stomach," said Britney embarrassed.

"Don't worry. There is nothing to be embarrassed about everyone gets hungry sometimes," laughed Sarah, and suggested that they should order pizza. They all agreed. They got three large pizzas from Dominos, and each some wings and nuggets. 

Britney looked down at her bloated stomach and said out loud, "I can believe we all ate so much; we are going to be so obese when we go to college."

"Nah," Kari replied, "I never gain weight, plus we are all going to play soccer in college so even if we gained a little we will lose it quickly."

The all agreed even though Sarah was a looking a bit nervous on her big bloated stomach, and thinking to herself that she might watch what she was eating if she want to keep her scholarship.

Britney was always lying at home until her friends got off they work. She would eat a healthy breakfast and lunch; her problem was that basically there was no time she was not eating. She would keep snacking and snacking all day long while watching TV, then she would meet up with her friends when they got off work and go get pizza or something like that. 

Her body had definitely felt the changes from an active lifestyle, with 2 hour practice every day to somewhere around no exercise a day. Not only that but her calorie intake must have doubled or something close to that in the same period, so her muscle definition in her legs was as much as gone. Her hips had grown a bit and she had started to develop a bit of a stomach, but she had not noticed any of this.

In the end of the summer she was laying on the couch with a dozen mini-donuts in her lap. She had already finished 8 of them, when her 21 year old sister walks into the living room.

"Hey sis, I see you are enjoying your summer," she said with a small smile on her face.

"Yes, as a matter of fact I am," replied Britney.

"Maybe a bit too much don’t you think?" her sister said laughing while poking her sister's belly. 

"Stop that! I have not! I can still fit all my clothes so it can’t be that bad," Britney replied a bit angrily.

"I did not mean to be mean, but I have never heard of anyone gaining the freshmen 15 before they even went to college, and the only reason you can fit in your clothes is because you've only been wearing sweats," laughed her sister

"It is not! You are just jealous because the boys want to date me and not you, I still look way better than you, Miss Flat Chest," shot Britney back in anger.

"It is not flat, and your's is just bigger because you weigh more," said her sister.

"I only weigh 120 pounds and I am also taller than you," Britney said while putting another donut in her mouth. 

"You don’t weigh just that, fatty!" her sister said, now squashing Britney's fat.

"Okay, I am going to prove it," Britney says taking another donut in her mouth and going to the bathroom. 

They went into the bathroom.

"Okay, step up!" her sister said.

"No, you go first," Britney sneered back.

"That is okay. I have nothing to be embarrassed about. "

"113 pounds," she announced with pride in her voice. "Now you go, chubby."

Britney started to get nervous. 

"Okay, I have to take my clothes off - that weighs a lot too," so she took her shirt and her pants off. So there she was standing with her legs and still athletic thighs, a little roll over her panties and another one around her bra. Her butt had also grown and had started to sag a little bit. 

"Wow," her sister said, "you have really gotten big!"

"Shut up, it can’t be that much!" Britney shot back in anger.

Britney stepped up on the scale, closed her eyes for a second and looked down.

"132 pounds, fatty," yelled her sister laughing. "See, I told you that you were getting fat!"

"I am not getting fat! I am going to lose it as soon as I go to college and start playing soccer again," Britney retorted.

"Sure," her sister answered with sarcasm. "Do you even think they would have a fatty like you on the team? You must be terribly out of shape."

"I am not; I can still outrun you."

"Okay then, let’s go for a run tomorrow, but don’t blame me if you get a heart attack." her sister laughed while going into her room.

(Contined in post three of this thread)


----------



## mystikal

this really really good love to see more


----------



## gainingdane

*Chapter One - Physical Activity Contest*

The next day the two sisters were all geared up. Britney's sister was standing fit and ready in a nice sports outfit complimenting her fit body; Britney came out in her old workout outfit, which showed of every new curve and bulge on her body. 

They started running. Britney's sister ran next to her with ease; she was used to running this route every day. It was only 3 miles, but it was all she needed to stay fit. Britney could feel every new pound on her body wearing her down; she was breathing heavily even before she ran 0.5 miles. 

"You need a break fatty," her sister laughed.

"No I am fine, this is a piece of cake," Britney replied, huffing and puffing for air.

"Sure, that is why your countenance has gone from pink to a dark red, ha ha," her sister retorted as she kept laughing.

After 1 mile Britney had to give up, 

"I have to stop," she said, gasping and trying to catch her breath as she laid down on the ground. 

"You have to keep going if you want to get rid of all that fat, sister! Come on then do some sit ups, while you are lying down."

"Okay," Britney replied, trying to lift her body. "Normally during soccer practice we do 100 of these so it shouldn't be a problem, I will give you twenty with ease."

"1,2,3,4,5,6,7," she started. The eighth one was tough; a lot of her weight had gone to her belly and it was getting harder to lift her body.

"8," her sister counted as Britney completed the next sit up, then taunting her. "You can do it fatty!" 

"9,10," and Britney almost collapsed on the ground. Almost 2 and a half months of doing nothing had really had an effect on her fitness level.

"I don’t want to work out anymore, let's walk home. We can do this again tomorrow" she said. 

"Okay, fatty!" her sister said mockingly.

That was the last time they worked out that summer.

When Britney got home, Sarah called her.

"Hey, what are u up to?"

"Nothing much. Just coming home from a work out with my stupid sister."

"Really? That is cool. I have also been working out this summer. I am down 5 pounds. What about you? 

"Something like that," Britney lied.

"Awesome. Hey, you want to do something later this summer? I feel like with work and exercise I have hardly seen you except at night." 

"Yeah, sure. What do you want to do?"

"I don’t know. I hear the water at the beach is getting really warm. Let's go one day. How about next weekend?"

"I don’t know, I don’t really like the beach."

"Aww come on, I'll invite Kari too. It will be fun.

"Well okay then, see you there."

"Yes, see you there girl."

She hung up, thinking _"Damn, why did I lie? Now she is going to see me in a bathing suit and tell how fat I've really gotten. This sucks! I'm going to have to work out really hard until then_. "

Britney, being in denial, didn't realize that her friend already had detected her gain, although being plump herself she really didn't care.

Britney's commitment to working out was a futile resolve. Britney never really made any change that week. She did have a healthy breakfast, but that was about it. For the rest of each day she went right back to her snacks.

(Continued in post 9 of this thread)


----------



## 123Superpro

This is promising, the grammar could use work though.


----------



## gainingdane

Thank u for your comments, i will try and work on it. But in my defence english is my third language, but thank u for reading i will try and fix the gramma next time.


----------



## Britt Reid

For the information of those puzzled about the above exchange, please note that our editorial team has scrubbed the grammar issues in question.


----------



## Mac5689

Britt Reid said:


> For the information of those puzzled about the above exchange, please note that our editorial team has scrubbed the grammar issues in qustion.



I hate to be a nit picker, but there were at lest two mistakes in chapter one. Gain was misspelled with an extra I, and there was a extra T in the main characters name (though that could slide since I'm not sure of the correct spelling of the name) Also there was a continuity error, at first it was said that the main character would be doing sit ups after she stopped running, but then it changed to her doing push ups. Also while counting the number of push ups, there is a period between two and three instead of a comma.


----------



## Britt Reid

Good catches and thank you! 

Note for future: Nit picking, although appreciated, is best done by PM - readers of the future when the errors have been corrected won't care.


----------



## gainingdane

*Part 3 - **Kari's Summer*

Kari's summer had not been a whole lot of fun. Her family was not the richest, so she had to get a job and earn a lot of money to afford going to college. She soon discovered, as a big surprise to her, that it is not the best job you can get with only a high school degree, so she got a job and at McDonald's, She quickly got used to the work and the food there. She loved the food and would snack all through her shift. 

She was very quickly increasing her appetite, and she would always bring stuff home from work. Her daily runs were gone because when she got home her legs were sore from working around all day and she did not feel like doing anything. If she did do something she would hang out with Britney, which was by no means a good influence. 

Her weight had increased; her small frame had gotten some changes, her boobs had grown and her bra was getting really tight. At the time she was quite happy about those changes; also her ass had gotten full and she was starting to get some really nice curves. Her six pack was gone, and a small soft layer of fat had replaced it, but nothing to talk about.

*The day at the Beach*

As arranged, all the girls went to the beach one weekend. They decided to meet up at the beach. The first to get there was Kari; she was looking really great in her green bikini. With her new curves she filled it out perfectly, but they were some other changes too - when she sat down there were now two small rolls on her belly. 

Next to show of was Sarah. She had bought a new bikini, and it looked great on her. She had not lost any weight on her boobs, and the bikini perfectly showed of her now toned ass, and also that her belly had shrunk. She went over to Kari.

The both said at once

"Wow, you look great!!"

Sarah was the first to reply. "Thank you., I really worked hard so I am glad people can see. And look at you! You got yourself a nice butt, and I do believe your boobs have grown. What happened?"

"Well, I've been eating McDonald's like a crazy person, and it all just have gone to my boob and ass, but I have to watch out. I think I am getting addicted and sooner or later it will all go here," she said, patting her belly. 

The last one to show up was Britney; she had a t-shirt and shorts on and waved happily to her other two other friends, and joined them on the beach.

"Hey how are u guys doing? You both look great. What happened?".

As they both shared what had been happening they laid down on their towels for awhile. This lasted until Sarah got hot; she could also see, even with the t-shirt on, that Britney had being lying to her when she said they she had lost weight. Sarah hadn't been with Britney like Kari, who was pretty sure Britney wasn't really losing anything. Sarah could see a bulge in Britney's T-shirt, so she wanted to see what her friend's body really looked like.

"Hey. we should go to the water," she suggested.

"I don’t know - it is kind of cold isn’t it? I don’t really want to go," Britney replied, conscious of her bloated belly.

"Cold? It's like 95 outside. I can’t believe you can wear so much clothes. Come on!"

"Okay, I will do it then," Britney said reluctantly while taking off her shirt

He friends were stunned to see their friend. She was sitting down so her torso displayed three big rolls of fat. The two friends decided not to say anything and they went to the water. Britney came running after them, showing of all her curves. To make matters worse, she had not bought a new bikini so it was at least one size too small. But she was oblivious - since her friend's hadn't said anything she felt her gain couldn't be that obvious. 

A little later they came up from the water, and started tanning again. After a little while Kari started to get hungry. "Let's go to McDonald's, I get an employee discount."

They all agreed and went there. Since it was at the beach they brought it back. 

Kari got two Big Macs, fries, and a coke, Sarah just got a salad and Britney, figuring that her figure apparently wasn't that shocking, followed her own craving. She took 5 cheeseburgers, some fries and a coke. Her two friends were just watching their friend eating in her bikini as her belly got bigger. They could not believe how much their beautiful friend had changed in so short a while. 

Sarah felt like she had to bring it up.

"So how is the training with your sister going?" she said.

"I know what you're trying to say. Yes, I have gotten bigger, but I just can’t help it. I will lose it as soon as I get to college you will see," said Britney back defending herself.

"We know you will, it is not that bad ,just a few pounds. It is not like you gained 25 pounds or anything. You still look great," her friends said trying to comfort her.

"Really, you think? I'm glad. My sister has been a total bitch and I only gained 10 pounds (really 13 to her knowledge, but properly more like 17) so it is not bad, I will lose as soon as I start playing soccer."

"I bet you will, now let talk about something else."

The three girls had fun the rest of the day, and Britney had already forgotten all about her weight gain five minutes later.


----------



## gainingdane

*Part Four - Going to College*

All three of the girls were going to college.

*Kari's First Semester*

Kari got to her room. There was a lot of time before school classes actually began so she started playing soccer and quickly made a lot of friends at college.

She also kept eating a lot. Her roommate was a female weightlifter, so she was huge, weighing 200 pounds with muscles that could take most guys down. She cooked huge meals for herself and Kari every day; Kari njoyed every bite. Kari's new found love for McDonalds also continued, so she would go there every day after practice. She was soon having a lot of fun at college, plus she got introduced to a new friend called alcohol, and boy could she drink! She drank a lot, not that it influenced her grades, but by the coming of Christmas break you could definitley see that it had influenced her waistline. Her former fantastic hourglass figure had changed and she had started to get a belly. It was not one to match Britney or even Sarah, but enough to get the other soccer girls to start whispering about her increased girth. 

*Sarah's College Days*

Sarah was getting in incredible shape, working out every day and eating healthy. She was doing a great job keeping her shape and even dropping a few pounds, thus making her one of the hottest girls on campus and one that every guy tried to pick up. However, in November, right before Thanksgiving, she broke one of her legs, which stopped her workout routine. 

*Britney Gets to College.*

Britney went to her doom room and quickly got a big surprise. Her roommate was a friendly face from her old high school, a cheerleader named Ana. Ana also was a pretty girl, but rather thin and had over the years lost a lot of guys to Britney. Thus it was that when she saw how chubby her former rival had gotten, she was very happy. Not only that, she got an evil plan - she wanted to make her even fatter. So every day Ana would buy Britney snacks, and take her to the cafeteria, Britney did not get on the college soccer team so she felt she didn't have to work out. 

On day in November she was trying out a new pair of pants two sizes bigger than the ones she had worn in the summer. She was struggling to get them over her hips when her new roommate walks in on her. Here she was standing, showing of in only her bra, and panties and some jeans that won’t fit. She was so embarrassed. 

"What is the matter Britney, you want my help?" Ana asked nicely. 

"I don’t know. I think it's useless. I've gotten way too fat. "

"No you haven't, you look exactly the same as you did in high school, and 
everybody wanted you back then," Ana said trying to get Britney to avoid dieting.

"I'm not! Look at this gut," Britney said taking her hands and squishing her belly, which by now had gotten rather big and was definitely a potbelly. She knew she had rolls even when standing. When Britney sat down Ana got a great look at just how fat her roommate had become. 

"It is nothing, but have you even weighed yourself to find out how much you have gained?" said Ana, who was rather curious.

"No, I haven't," replied Britney.

"Then I am sure you are freaking out about nothing, maybe a couple of pounds. "

They walked to the bathroom, took out a scale. Britney stepped on and looked down.

"149!!!!!!!!!" Britney screamed, "I am so fat!"

Ana tried to comfort her, "no it is not so bad. Besides you boobs are huge I bet it has all gone there."

It was true Britney had gotten huge boobs and was now a DD cup. 

Another thing was that Ana’s plan had backfired a bit; she herself had also gained a lot of weight. It was nothing like Britney, but she was getting close to the Freshmen 15. Her belly was almost the only place she had gained and it was becoming rather big. Even though she only weighed 128 pounds she had still gained a solid 11 pounds since the beginning of school. This was basically from snacking next to her chubby friend.

(Continued in post 14 of this thread)


----------



## carlox

thank you for the next chapter....the bad side of ana sounds good for britney's body


----------



## 123Superpro

It's good so far. The grammar and sentence structure needs a little works, but it's coming along well.


----------



## Blame Picasso

I really like this so far! Looking forward to more-


----------



## gainingdane

All of the girls went home for Christmas. Britney drove and was very happy about seeing her family, except her sister who she knew would tease her about her increased girth.

She met her family and had a nice dinner, with three kinds of meat, potatoes, vegatables, bakery delacacies and several desserts. Everyone was stuffing themselves and no one seemed to notice or mind her joining in. During the meal she had to unbutton her jeans, and her gifts were all new clothes in bigger sizes. She, however, didn't seem to notice what was obvious to everyone else. 

The day after Christmas Britney was sitting in the family couch, eating some ice cream after already having had breakfast from the leftovers of the day before. Her sister walked in and saw Britney's bulging belly hanging over her shorts. 

"I think u had enough to eat yesterday," her sister exclaimed, laughing.

"No I didn't. Why don’t you just mind your own business," said Britney angrily back as she shoveled another spoonful of ice cream into her mouth. 

"Because I can’t get over the fact, that my sister has gotten so fat," replied her sister.

"Shut up, it's normal to gain a little weight in college, and it is not like I am obese or anything." Britney said, trying to defend herself.

"If you keep eating like this you will be in no time." her sister replied leaving the room.

_"I can’t believe her, she sucks,"_ Britney thought to herself, and started eating her ice cream again. 

On a day soon after Christmas, all the four girls met. It was the first time the two other girls met Ana or at least talk to her friendly. They all got along great, Kari was really starting to go into the chubby stages and the injured Sarah was also gaining a bit back. Britney had gotten even bigger and was beginning to be very self-conscious about it, but none of the girls said anything, so she did not let it bother her. 

Ana was also getting bigger and now had a big belly with some really nice love handles on her. They decided to go eat, and (yes, you guessed it) Kari picked McDonalds. They all pigged out, Brittney leading the way by having two Big Mac value meals with supersize dries and shakes. Everyone had a huge meal, and all of them agreed that they should start working out now that it was after Christmas, Kari even suggested they make a bet to see who lost the most weight. They all agreed with her before leaving to buy some new clothes. 

Of course overthe next few months none of them really did start working out, not even Sarah even though her leg healed. They all decided to go to Panama City together. None of them except Britney and Ana had seen the other people in months, and they all hoped they were not the one who had gained the most weight, but each had been packing it on and wondered if it would be her.

Before they left they all went to go bikini shopping, because none of their old bikinis fit. 

Kari was the first to find a bikini. She went to the dressing room and put it on. Her butt was defiantly getting big and she had to buy a large bottom one; her boobs where also getting bigger and were now close to a D, but her biggest changes was her stomach. Her six pack was long gone, and was replaced by a nice spare tire, that hung over the bikini bottom. She was a little afraid to show off her body to her friends, but decided to do it anyways. 

All the girls looked at Kari a little funny. They could all see that she had definitely gained a lot of weight recently, the was a moment of silence, that Sarah tried to break with a funny comment, "I think u have been eating too many nuggets girl. "

"Haha I think I ate twenty chickens by just eating mcnuggets haha." Kari tried to laugh it off, knowing that she'd been enjoying much more than nuggets. She was still working at McDonalds, which had a menuful of new burgers and other foods Kari had come to enjoy. She and her roommate were also still drinking beer and sharing pizza. It had all easily been worth another dozen pounds. 

"Now you try one." she said to Sarah.

Sarah went in and with some effort tried out a bikini. She had defiantly also gotten bigger, and was bigger than even before she started losing weight. Her boobs had gone to a DD and her belly was no longer flat, but looked a bit bigger. Her ass and thighs where still firm, but you could not see any muscle tone anymore. She invited the girls into the dressing room so they could see her.

"It looked like someone got a little too comfortable in that wheelchair," the friends laughed. 

Sarah winced. She wasn't exercising anymore and when studying was usually snacking. Besides, she had an "all you can eat" card for the college cafeteria that she loved to use. For some reason being skinny just wasn't worth he effort it once was.

The next one was Ana, the new girl in the group.

Her belly was getting so big, it was like the only thing growing on her, it was further out than, her boobs so they could now rest on it, it almost looked pregnant if it was not for the fact it was so flabby, u might think she was, but the rest of her had not changed much,

She stepped out a bit embarrassed, she was still the new girl in the group.

The group all tried to be nice,

Sarah had the best comment, "You look great, but I am sure you can’t fit into your cheerleading outfit anymore."

Ana replied laughing "I know, It ripped the last time I tried it on."

The last one to try on her bikini was Britney. The new garment looked tight on her and she probably should have picked up a bigger both bra and panties, but she was still in denial. Her panties were tight on her even though it was a size L, and her bra was pinching in her skin. her belly had a nice hang over her panties and you could really see that she had been packing evenn more pounds than when her sister had commented. 

The girls got into the locker room to see what the bikini looked on her. No one was that surprised; they had kind of gotten used to the fact that Britney was gaining weight; they all said it looked nice:

But Kari added, "well it suddenly looks like none of us has lost weight since New Year’s."

She was merely stating the obvious and they all knew it was true.

(continued in post 16 of this thread)


----------



## magmaman

This so badly needs to be updated/continued.


----------



## gainingdane

Thanks for the comment,

- - - - - - - - - - - -

The girls had a lot of fun on the vacation and they both indulged in plenty of alcohol and food, which did nothing to help them fitting in to their new bikinis. After they came home all the girls went back to their school and continued working on their education, without seeing each the other girls. Ana and Britney had started to get along really well. They would always have fun at night, drinking eating and chatting while they were doing homework. 

Ana had completely stopped working out, while Britney still tried to go back to the gym sometimes. Ana was growing lazier and lazier, and her plan of fattening up Britney had defiantly backfired big time. She had gained a lot of weight and was catching up on her friend, something Britney definately had noticed over the last couple of weeks. One day stood out. They where both getting ready to go out at night and Britney had put on a new pair of jeans which fitted her fine, being a few sizes larger then she used to wear. She was waiting in her room, waiting on her roommate to get ready. She yelled, "Are you ready yet?"

She did not hear an answer. After waiting few minutes she walked into the room. What she saw was not something she could have imagined even in her craziest dreams. She walked in to see Ana sitting on her bed with her hand holding her head, crying a little. Her pants were halfway up her legs, her white pale ass sticking out, with her belly hanging over her panties, forming in too two big rolls, her boobs larger, both also hanging a bit more than she they used too. 

"I got too fat for my jeans !" screamed Ana.

"Oh no sweetie, you are not that fat. Maybe your pants shrunk," she murmured, trying to comfort her friend. 

"You know I gained weight! Just look at this belly," she replied, holding her belly in her hands shaking it a bit. 

"No you are not that bad; everyone gains a bit in college. Just look at me, I am still way fatter than you!" she continued, still trying to comfort her friend

"I am not sure about that anymore, Britney I have really gained a lot of weight,"

I am sure you haven't," said Britney not being really concerned if she was still lighter than her roommate, but feeling like it was a nice comment to make in this moment. She could see just how large her belly had gotten, and it defiantly rivaled her own growing belly by now. The rest of her had not picked up the pounds yet, but you could now see the change. If you looked closely, her ass had gotten bigger and even her breast had increased.

Britney just feared coming home to her always annoying sister. So she started a little halfhearted to work out every once in a while.

Kari was definately becoming a party girl. She went out several times a week, out drinking several of the guys. Loving her new curves, which she was sure to shake every time she would go out, after a night out she of course would go to McDonalds on her way home. Getting a share box with 20 nuggets in for herself. 

This habitual behavior led to her having growing increasingly larger curves, feeling the effects on her bra, which definantely needed a change. Her boobs had increased; however what she had not noticed was the back fat under her bra had too, she had also increase her butt size, which had crossed the line and was now what people would consider juicy. Her belly, which had lasted longest without any significant change, had now defiantly become a pot belly.

Kari, to put in plainly, just didn't care. Now she was just looking forward to spending her summer with her friends. 

Lets see what happens when they come home.


----------



## magmaman

I love it! One of my favorite stories in a while. Thanks for the update!


----------

